# Blood Angels Banner project



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

I know this may be something that may seem strange for this community, but it's something I've wanted to work on for a while. This banner is not painted, its hand hooked in a very old school fashion. It's a linen-burlap backing with hand dyed wool for all the colors. My mother got me set up (I'm now a fourth generation hooker, yes, yes lol) and I will be doing this all myself. I plan on finishing the banner with a full wooden standard as well. The completed banner will be 3ft wide and 5 ft long. I'll continue to post pictures as I go on. Thanks!


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

its got googly eyes!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That is some fine hooking, i'm sure your mother will be proud you've become such a talented hooker. :grin:

Very original project - looks like this will be immense when it's done!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

+rep for such an ambitious project. Will follow this with interest.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Pretty cool, is this a planned wall hanging or do you plan to mount it on a banner pole?

Edit: Derp, I fail at reading. I see your putting it on a wooden stand, now that I was showing the post to my wife.


----------



## "Mad" Larkin (Sep 23, 2013)

I´m sure this will be a first grade eyecatcher, keep up the good work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is an awesome idea and a great project log. Looking great.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks all for the support! Glad you guys like it! Its going to be big, 5ft x 3ft, and this is my first hooking project, but I had a good teacher. Here's the finished Terminator Cross.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

How long did it take you to do the cross?


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

Only took a couple hours(across two days) I'm not that fast yet.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks awesome but I'm going to address the grox in the room and ask... what's hooking? Apart from what Boc does when it gets dark?


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

Finished the Aquila, it came out well. It looks better in person. As to the question, what is hooking? Besides the oldest profession, its just pulling colored wool through a burlap backing in a pattern. Its a very old art style from New England and Canada (I live in Mass), and my family has generations of rug hookers.
Heres an instructional video, not by me.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

This is definitely an original idea for a 40k project. Well impressed.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

Time to switch to red.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

Adding words! Taking a long time to fill in.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

It's quite a large area for the scrollwork. took a while to fill in, though I'm working on other projects right now. If anyone is interested in their own custom banner, please message me and we can work on it!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent work :so_happy:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Zeus' beard :shok: this is amazing!

Keep it up mate :grin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is an insane amount of work it really is. Keep it up.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

this is certainly and ambitious project, i look forward to seeing the finished article


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I am impressed. I would not mind learning a little more about this. Watching that video made me remember about when I was a kid you could get those little yarn things with the pre-painted picture on it and you just matched the yarn up to the background and put a piece of pre-cut yarn on it. I actually remember enjoying that as a kid.

I might have to look into this for a non-40k project. Harley symbol with some block lettering. 

Out of curiosity where could one pick up the things required to do this?


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> I am impressed. I would not mind learning a little more about this. Watching that video made me remember about when I was a kid you could get those little yarn things with the pre-painted picture on it and you just matched the yarn up to the background and put a piece of pre-cut yarn on it. I actually remember enjoying that as a kid.
> 
> I might have to look into this for a non-40k project. Harley symbol with some block lettering.
> 
> Out of curiosity where could one pick up the things required to do this?


There are plenty of wool-shops around, most staffed by helpful ladies who can help with picking out what you need. Not all are web-savvy so you may have to look around. Some libraries host hooking days too, check what they have to offer as you can get classes sometimes.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

Blood drops look good I think. Just about finished with the scrolls.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

Full length so far.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

This is very original, looks awesome can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

I have not posted any pictures lately, I shall rectify the situation.


----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Techmarine (Aug 30, 2009)

I made a purity seal that I will attach somehow to the main banner, I made it separate so it will be 3D rather than making it part of the banner.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Better and better! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great so far. This is certainly one of the most original plogs on here. have some rep.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I agree, great originality and a very interesting project. Keep it up!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

This is so many levels of awesome. It is great to see a different form of art  I am sure this will look stunning when it is finished.


----------

